# First sample from the Metallica-Lou Reed project



## Djent (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=DZhnTY_tdeU

Before this thread gets trolled, just remember that this is only a 30 second sample.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 18, 2011)

that was pretty bad


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Sep 18, 2011)

gross


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 18, 2011)

The vocals are awful.


----------



## McKay (Sep 18, 2011)

What the fuck was that.


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 18, 2011)

Loving these responses so far


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 18, 2011)

WHY IS THIS A THING THAT EXISTS?


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 18, 2011)

The thing that should not be, has happened. What the hell happened to Metallica


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 18, 2011)

That was really bad. Like St. Anger bad. Maybe even worse.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok so who the hell is Lou Reed and what the hell is this shit I just heard?????? This is a joke right?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 18, 2011)

Lukifer said:


> Ok so who the hell is Lou Reed and what the hell is this shit I just heard?????? This is a joke right?



You don't know who Lou Reed is?

Lou Reed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In short, he's a 69-year old bloke who SHOULD NOT be collaborating with Metallica.


----------



## rug (Sep 18, 2011)

It's actually worse than I expected, and that's saying something.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 18, 2011)

After I typed that I wikipedia'd it and yeah why the hell is he collaborating with Metallica??????? WTF???


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 18, 2011)

"oh it's such a perfect day-ahhh. I'm glad I spent it with youuu-aahhhh. You just keep me hangin' onnnn-argghh. You just keep me hangginn on-Yea-aH!"


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 18, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> In short, he's a 69-year old bloke who SHOULD NOT be collaborating with Metallica.



No, sorry, that's Lars Ulrich.


TROLOLOL


----------



## theo (Sep 18, 2011)

what the fuck is wrong with this guy?
Metal Machine Music - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Sep 18, 2011)

The riff sounded cool and what james did in the end was decent for 5 seconds. But the whole first 25 seconds of Lou Reed doing whatever talk/rap just ruined the whole thing.

Still will wait for a final judgement once it comes out.


----------



## anomynous (Sep 18, 2011)

Metallica finally topped St. Anger


----------



## The_Mop (Sep 18, 2011)

..oops.


----------



## guitareben (Sep 18, 2011)

the riff at the end of the clip was good, but the beggining O.O


----------



## Double A (Sep 18, 2011)

What the fuck is going on with music this year? It is like every band I like is on drugs and fucking around. Now, I don't like Metallica after the Black Album but in my younger days Metallica were my shit, this is just so odd.


----------



## celticelk (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not too crazy about that particular sample, but I'll wait to judge the final project until I have more than 30 seconds available to me.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 18, 2011)

I just died a little inside.



Edit: and for my 300th post too...


----------



## melb_shredder (Sep 18, 2011)

I won't lie... That sounded pretty fucking horrible. The 2 elements of Reed/ Metallica just does not mix. Well.. I guess we'll have about 45minutes of it to review. But for now, no shits are given for this at all.  Hopefully Metallica is using this as a buffer period while they write a new album! *please god... PLEASE* :


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 18, 2011)

Metallica should have stopped making music about 15 years ago. They have zero relevance in today's music scene. Same goes for any of the other big four, to varying degrees.


----------



## The_Mop (Sep 18, 2011)

Tru that. Thrash has become pretty boring.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Only thing I liked about this very very short clip is the groovy riff that starts to get groovy just as it fades out. Overall nothing pleasantly new. Still looking forward to hearing it. Obviously!


----------



## celticelk (Sep 18, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Metallica should have stopped making music about 15 years ago. They have zero relevance in today's music scene. Same goes for any of the other big four, to varying degrees.



Because other people's judgement about your "relevance" is the only important criterion for artistic production?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 18, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Because other people's judgement about your "relevance" is the only important criterion for artistic production?



No, becuase they try to jump on the bandwagon of whatever trend is currently in style, but do it badly. Take St Anger and the Metalcore trend, or Load and Reload and grunge. It's pure commercialism. Slayer, Megadeth and Anthrax have just been rehashing their previous material for years. Time to innovate or hang it up.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## celticelk (Sep 18, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> No, becuase they try to jump on the bandwagon of whatever trend is currently in style, but do it badly. Take St Anger and the Metalcore trend, or Load and Reload and grunge. It's pure commercialism. Slayer, Megadeth and Anthrax have just been rehashing their previous material for years. Time to innovate or hang it up.



So you're bashing Metallica for changing their style, and Megadeth et al. for NOT changing their style. I'm starting to wonder what actually pleases you.

Myself, I thought St. Anger was a remarkably risk-taking venture for the band, particularly Hetfield, who was much more vulnerable in both his vocal performance and his lyrics than he permitted himself to be on previous records. Maybe I just don't have the context to appreciate that it was "bad metalcore" or something.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 18, 2011)

celticelk said:


> So you're bashing Metallica for changing their style, and Megadeth et al. for NOT changing their style. I'm starting to wonder what actually pleases you.
> 
> Myself, I thought St. Anger was a remarkably risk-taking venture for the band, particularly Hetfield, who was much more vulnerable in both his vocal performance and his lyrics than he permitted himself to be on previous records. Maybe I just don't have the context to appreciate that it was "bad metalcore" or something.


I'm not bashing anyone, I'm stating my take on the situation.
Metallica didn't so much change thier style as try to play what was popular at the time. Megadeth and Slayer have had varying degrees of sucess trying something different, but the old school thrash fans want to hear one thing and one thing only, and that's Reign In Blood/Peace Sells made over and over again. Granted, Megadeth have had probably the most success, stylisticly, in changing their sound, but even they fall prey to the same old same old effect. Instead of trying to play what the young guys play, they should play what they want to play. An example of this is Dave hiring Broderick, then failing to utilize his potential as a guitarist. Maybe on the new album wel'll hear something a little more innovative.
And St Anger is, IMO, completely indefensible as an artistic production. It reeks of a bunch of people trying to cash in on the "Downtune and chug" Craze and not having anyone around to tell them that it's a bad idea. Besides, I lost all the respect I had for Metallica after seeing Some Kind Of Monster.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 18, 2011)

...Not my thing.

Metal Machine Music was good, though.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## -One- (Sep 18, 2011)

I liked _St. Anger_


----------



## Kkoznarek (Sep 19, 2011)

-One- said:


> I liked _St. Anger_



Shame On You, Your Kids, Your Wife, Your Dog and Everything You Hold Near to Your Heart You Soulless Bastard............ 

NNNNNAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH, I kid; I have met people who really enjoyed ST. A, but I could never get down with it.

As for this piece of crap teaser, yes it is only a 30 second long snippet and yes I would be a terribly pathetic jerk-wad to cast judgment now but I'm dreading trying to listen through this album based on this clip.


----------



## fps (Sep 19, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> No, becuase they try to jump on the bandwagon of whatever trend is currently in style, but do it badly. Take St Anger and the Metalcore trend, or Load and Reload and grunge. It's pure commercialism. Slayer, Megadeth and Anthrax have just been rehashing their previous material for years. Time to innovate or hang it up.



Load was grunge? I thought it was Southern Hard Rock. St Anger was metalcore? I thought it was garage-metal, if such a thing exists. 

Just wondering, what part of doing an album with the 69 year old singer of The Velvet Underground is pure commercialism? 

For what it's worth, I think Lou's voice needs a backing that's much less hi-sheen than what metal has become. It needs more the interesting off-kilter arrangements of a man like Tom Waits.

The lengths Metallica will go to not to have to write a new album, by the way. It's currently 4 in the past 20 years, two of them from one recording session. They're almost keeping pace with Tool.


----------



## Dan (Sep 19, 2011)

/Thread


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 19, 2011)

It's an unusual choice for a sample- what seems like half of a verse and cuts out right before a dynamic shift. Then again, that could be the most interesting 31 seconds on the record.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Sep 19, 2011)

That was a massive boatload of wrong.

Rock on!


----------



## IB-studjent- (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like Metallicas targeting the elderly,with remakes of classics like sleep and enjoy and hit the lights it's 9 p.m


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 19, 2011)

"I'm twelve years old and what is this?"

That was... bad.


----------



## themike (Sep 19, 2011)

-One- said:


> I liked _St. Anger_


 
The album sonically sucked. The songs however I felt were decent - I mean they even sound pretty good as live songs. If Andy Sneap or even Suecoff would have recorded that album it would have been quite the opposite story haha

This clip though I cannot judge because its odd, and Im not ready for it. I'd have to hear the whole song, a few times over, before I can offically give an opinion.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 19, 2011)

Not sure what to make of that. Not a great advert for the album.

Doesn't frame it in anyway, though so a little hard to judge.

That said- I was expecting a touch more- liking both Reed (esp. Rock and Roll Animal) and Metallica (except practically anything between Black Album and Death Magnetic). 

Not the most obvious of partnerings and judging by this snippet alone, there could be a reason for that...

But again- reading about how they recorded it- ie more spontaneous and not the sample perfect attention to detail of usual releases, fair play for at least stepping outside their comfort zone...


----------



## Splinterhead (Sep 19, 2011)

this  
to this  
to this  
to this


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow, it seems like all the interwebs needs is 30 seconds to make up their mind about something. Not saying it sounded amazing or anything, but i'll wait until i can at the very least hear a whole song. It is a little puzzling that this is what we are given, as most of the time we'll get to hear either a) one entire song b) several small clips of all of the songs on the record


----------



## -One- (Sep 19, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> The album sonically sucked. The songs however I felt were decent - I mean they even sound pretty good as live songs. If Andy Sneap or even Suecoff would have recorded that album it would have been quite the opposite story haha


I think that while the production is bad, it does give a bit of a live or 'garage' feel to the album, however, which is part of what I really like. It's really raw, and angry.


----------



## thedonal (Sep 19, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Wow, it seems like all the interwebs needs is 30 seconds to make up their mind about something. Not saying it sounded amazing or anything, but i'll wait until i can at the very least hear a whole song. It is a little puzzling that this is what we are given, as most of the time we'll get to hear either a) one entire song b) several small clips of all of the songs on the record



Xactly.

I don't think that they're helping the cause with this short snippet-ette.


----------



## Hypothermia (Sep 19, 2011)

those drums where.... let's just say not so good.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's the full version















first impression: Am I listening to Wesley Willis


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 25, 2011)

WHY? 
WHAT THE FUCK?
WHY DOES THIS EXIST?


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bravo gentlement. Bravo.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 25, 2011)

It seems senility has been as kind to Lou Reed as sobriety has to Metallica.
That is to say, not at all.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 25, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> WHY?
> WHAT THE FUCK?
> WHY DOES THIS EXIST?



Couldnt have said it better!


----------



## Icecold (Sep 25, 2011)

That was hilarious. Well, St. Anger, you can be let off the hook now.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 25, 2011)

Icecold said:


> That was hilarious. Well, St. Anger, you can be let off the hook now.



That made the entirety of St Anger sound like the best thing ever.

What the fuck....


----------



## gheoss (Sep 25, 2011)

the band who used to show us the way.. now they cant even find their own ass...


----------



## lobee (Sep 25, 2011)

[Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [laughable, off time "free verse" vocals] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [laughable, off time "free verse" vocals] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [laughable, off time "free verse" vocals] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [laughable, off time "free verse" vocals] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [jameshetfield] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [laughable, off time "free verse" vocals] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [guitarsolo???] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash] [Crash]


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 25, 2011)

St Anger sounds like Master of Puppets compared to this!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 25, 2011)

Come on, Metallica, you started to fix yourself with Death Magnetic, but this.


----------



## Kamin (Sep 25, 2011)

I had to make sure that I didn't have a pop-up ad playing at the same time. What the hell? How could anyone listen to that and not immediately destroy whatever media its on?


----------



## Blitzie (Sep 25, 2011)

To be fair, Lou came to them with all of this, so more than likely the free verses were all his idea. And also, this is just a (bad) collaboration and not a "real" Metallica album.

That being said, this is just not very good. The "Metallica" parts are pretty cool, and I don't hate the lyrics, but the delivery sucks terribly.

Hopefully the rest of the album isn't done in the same way. I still hold out some hope that this won't completely suck.


----------



## EdgeC (Sep 25, 2011)

Wasn't there over 700 riffs, each more amazing than the last, supposedley waiting to be unleashed. Surley this can not be them.

I would say that this must be their attempt to stall the unsuspecting public before they unleash their latest masterpiece.


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Blood Ghost (Sep 26, 2011)

It should be categorized under "Humorous Music". It'd make it listenable. The only thing bad about this is Lou Reed. Not like the Jack White/ICP atrocity, there is no redeeming that creation in my eyes. Just in my eyes though.


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2011)

Making music that no one would want to download is apparently the new way to stop people from downloading your music.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 26, 2011)

First of all: For almost 20 years I'm in love with Metallica, or at least with the first 4 records and a part of the black album. And altough I'm not a fan of the post-black album releases, I respect that they are nowadays simply doing "what they want".

And that all said - what the fuck have I just heard?

I can not believe that there is one single person in the world liking this, besides Lou Reed and James Tablefield. No, seriously, is this some joke? I expected it to be absolutely not my taste, and I expected to find it "bad"...man, this is so much worse than I've ever dreamed.

But this also a perfect example that obviously a "name" alone is enough today. Can you imagine, some "no-name" band would go to a label, presenting this is their material? Man, if I'd run a label, and some band would present this to me, I would laugh straight to their faces, fall off my chair, piss myelf, pissing on the carpet, stand up, fall down again, start piss again, and then throw them the fuck out.


----------



## elrrek (Sep 26, 2011)

I know someone who is a massive, massive Metallica fan and has a very seriously worrying man-crush on "Papa" Hetfield. His flat is a shrine to James Hetfield, I believe he may even have bought an Explorer style guitar and cannot actually play guitar ...

He thinks this collaboration is quite good and can see himself enjoying it.

Various concerned friends are searching the internet to see if they can legally get him commited to a mental health institution for his own good.


----------



## DLG (Sep 26, 2011)

this is hilarious


----------



## Jontain (Sep 26, 2011)

.... vocals.... wtf? huge fail.

get slightly better when het starts singing but then goes right back to the crap spoken vocals..... terrible.


----------



## Duraesu (Sep 26, 2011)

i dont know guys, i actually enjoyed it... i think people are overracting because the name "Metallica" is involved, but this is not in any way a Metallica album. Its a concept thing by Lou Reed with some "help" from the boys. In my opinion its a bit unfair all this bashing... but i do understand where it comes from, Metallica became such a huge name that wherever its associated to, people will expect something big and get disappointed when its not.

try to listen not thinking about the band, try to understand the whole concept, its interesting... at least the way i see it.

looking forward to listen to the other tracks!


----------



## Harry (Sep 26, 2011)

BUT IT'S EXPERIMENTAL, MAN, YOU JUST GOTTA FEEL THE VIBES!


----------



## Xarn (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm just more baffled that something like this can even be considered worth releasing from musicians as big as these two. Let alone how any label, the band, the studio can even think that this is something worth releasing? It's like the band spending over a million dollars on recording St Anger and I don't know how many people were involved in that bullshit, yet everyone agreed that Hetfields totally out of key singing and Ulrichs horrible snare sound was actually 'good'?

People call this experimental, I call it utterly uninspirational bullshit. There's nothing experimental about this, it sounds as if it was written in less than five minutes.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm gonna go nuts if I hear the riff one more time.. what did I just listen to


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 26, 2011)

The fact that this sucks is..

*puts glasses on*

"Sad but true"


YEAAAAAAH


----------



## SD83 (Sep 26, 2011)

_velkan said:


> Its a concept thing by Lou Reed with some "help" from the boys.



That's pretty much what I thought. Sounds like Lou Reed cites some lyrics while Metallica are playing a (very small) bunch of background riffs. Aside from the drums and the fact that it's not really a song they're playing, just one riff over and over again or so, there's not much bad about the Metallica-part, at least to my ears.
EDIT: The Metallica-Part is also at least 100 times better and more varied than "Warriors of the world" and people still bang their heads to that song. At least where I live


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 26, 2011)

I love Metallica, and always will....

But I am NOT digging this shit!


----------



## elrrek (Sep 26, 2011)

Not the funniest one ever, but seriously hits the nail square into Lars, James and Kirk's head ('cos Rob's not a real member ... like Jason - lol).


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 26, 2011)

The lengths people will go to to defend their aging heroes...
This is terrible music, and Metallica should have known better than to get involved in something like this. Then again, considering their recent output, I'm not too surprised.


----------



## Kkoznarek (Sep 26, 2011)

Straight up AWFULL; Metallica, You gotta call it quits


----------



## Zorkuus (Sep 26, 2011)

Kkoznarek said:


> Straight up AWFULL; Metallica, You gotta call it quits


This is Lou Reed with Metallica as a guest. It was never intended to be the next Metallica record. Personally I'm just going to forget this ever happened (will be easy by not bying this album or hearing any more of it ever) and wait for a real Metallica album which is supposed to come out next year.


----------



## Duraesu (Sep 26, 2011)

Zorkuus said:


> This is Lou Reed with Metallica as a guest. It was never intended to be the next Metallica record. Personally I'm just going to forget this ever happened (will be easy by not bying this album or hearing any more of it ever) and wait for a real Metallica album which is supposed to come out next year.




that is what people are having a hard time to understand... its not a Metallica album.


----------



## Kamin (Sep 26, 2011)

I actively despise this collaboration.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 26, 2011)

I decided to take a listen on the sample... 

I wasted 30 sec of my life.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 26, 2011)

I dig the song. I love Metallica and the music was badass..the "spoken word" thing was a bit offputting but it's only a sample. Hell they had Marianne Faithful mumble a damn lullaby over their shit and people dug it..why not this too?


----------



## JPMike (Sep 26, 2011)

Personally, I don't like Metallica. So whatever you throw at me considering Metallica, I probably won't like it.

But that doesn't mean, I don't respect them, I mean look at their carreer I wish I could have done even 1/4 of it. Some bands tend to evolve as time grows and other bands just don't know what evoulution is. I believe Metallica have tried to expand their sound and style, but they couldn't.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure what to think. Is this track 1? It would sort of make sense...i guess. I'd certainly like to hear this in context. It will most likely be an epic album. What still remains to be seen is if it is an epic victory or disaster .



























I AM THE TABLET-AH!!!!!


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 26, 2011)

EdgeC said:


> Wasn't there over 700 riffs, each more amazing than the last, supposedley waiting to be unleashed. Surley this can not be them.



Only 698 riffs to go...


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 26, 2011)

I fully understand this isnt a Metallica record but they stamped their name on the credits and associated themselves with it, and it sucks!! Ive been a long time Metallica fan, and without them I wouldnt be into metal. But dear god! Im going to go the route of pretending this never happened.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## hutchman (Sep 26, 2011)

That was horrendous. This "project" must die


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, this technically isn't a Metallica album, but they still consented to doing this.


----------



## Lukifer (Sep 26, 2011)

elrrek said:


> Not the funniest one ever, but seriously hits the nail square into Lars, James and Kirk's head ('cos Rob's not a real member ... like Jason - lol).




Win


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Listened to that song 'the View'. Yeah, I don't think I'm going to expect anything good out of Metallica for a while.


----------



## Koop (Sep 26, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> The fact that this sucks is..
> 
> *puts glasses on*
> 
> ...


----------



## elrrek (Sep 27, 2011)

This is really, really weird, but I am actually coming round to this and I cannot stand Lou Reed's music and Metallica really aren't in a good place at the moment for "new" music.

I are confuzed.


----------



## datalore (Sep 27, 2011)

I am


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 27, 2011)

Just heard the whole song. I like it a lot actually.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 27, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Just heard the whole song. I like it a lot actually.



I'll admit a certain morbid fascination as to where this will go.
I'll give it a listen, what the hell.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 27, 2011)

Metallica, you&#8217;re on notice


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 27, 2011)

Tarded.... Not much more to add.


----------



## Icecold (Sep 28, 2011)

datalore said:


> I am




DOUBLE WHAMMY! You get a Points Multiplier for this.


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Icecold (Sep 29, 2011)

Rest of the album...


----------



## apiss (Sep 30, 2011)

Lou Reed is what's wrong with humanity.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Sep 30, 2011)

I tried so hard to keep an open mind about this... Didn't know Lou Reed, and Metallica usually delivers (at least in my book), so what could go wrong?

everything apparently! >.<


----------



## s4tch (Oct 17, 2011)

Listen To &#8220;The View&#8221; Without All That Pesky Lou Reed | Metal Insider


----------



## DLG (Oct 17, 2011)

still sounds like hot garbage


----------



## s4tch (Oct 17, 2011)

But it's more like a Re-Load leftover.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 18, 2011)

Metallica Remains (Official MetClub Chapter) - Preview das msicas de Lulu

Previews of all Lulu tracks.


----------



## DLG (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 19, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Metallica Remains (Official MetClub Chapter) - Preview das msicas de Lulu
> 
> Previews of all Lulu tracks.



I didn't even listen to all the songs, but Pumping Blood is more laughable than the View


----------



## s4tch (Oct 19, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Metallica Remains (Official MetClub Chapter) - Preview das msicas de Lulu
> 
> Previews of all Lulu tracks.



These are also on soundcloud:
Metal Hammer » Blog Archive » Loutallica: Samples Of Entire &#8216;Lulu&#8217; Album Now Online!

First Metallica record that I won't buy, not even for a present.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 19, 2011)

For those who are brave enough to listen to the whole album..

Lou Reed & Metallica | 'Lulu' Available October 31 (Worldwide) & November 1 (North America)


----------



## Blitzie (Oct 19, 2011)

This is the worst thing.


----------



## sahaal (Oct 20, 2011)

SMALLLL TOOOWNN GUUURRRLLLLLLL


----------



## bce5150 (Oct 20, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> For those who are brave enough to listen to the whole album..
> 
> Lou Reed & Metallica | 'Lulu' Available October 31 (Worldwide) & November 1 (North America)



I can't wait to put this on and trolulu everyone lol

Also... Dragon (Track 9 - possibly the worst sounding of them all) reminds me of Imaginationland 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOxt3cMTDZE


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 20, 2011)

"I would cut my legs and tits off"


----------



## Blitzie (Oct 20, 2011)

I have no idea why they thought this was good. No clue.

It definitely has potential. All it needs is new lyrics, no Lou Reed, better structure, more imagination, better production, inspired guitar playing, a new drummer, and a miracle.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 20, 2011)

Goddamn you Lou Reed. I actually thought this could be pretty cool, but it's just bad. Pumping blood actually had some really cool guitar riffs in there somewhere, but all potential is just ruined.........


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 20, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! 

Well, this does sum it up nicely - I laughed all the way through the songs, and Pumping Blood and the opener track are true gems of comedy, as they are so bad one can't help but feeling this album is jut a really bad joke. That or a plot to drive Metallica and Velvet Underground fans insane, thus getting Lou Reed shot in the process.

A shame, really - when this was announced, I was hoping to find the clever rock edge from the Load period mixed with some avant-garde ideas from Lou's Velvet Underground past. Boy, was I wrong.  The redeeming quality is how comical the tackiness and some of Lou's out of place "poetic rants" are, and they cracked me up at times!


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok seriously, what the fuck were they thinking?


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha the pumping blood sample is hilarious


----------



## DLG (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Lechugaz (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't want to listen to this because I was scared.... I just kept skipping this thread... but I just listened to this today.... fuck I wish I could go back in time....


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no... not more seriously cheesy lyrics on atheism or anti-theism...


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 20, 2011)

Lechugaz said:


> I didn't want to listen to this because I was scared.... I just kept skipping this thread... but I just listened to this today.... fuck I wish I could go back in time....



I know how you feel, I'm never getting the 3 mins of my life I spent on listening to those samples back


----------



## CrownofWorms (Oct 20, 2011)

sahaal said:


> SMALLLL TOOOWNN GUUURRRLLLLLLL


----------



## Insanity (Oct 20, 2011)

The entire album is up for streaming atm... I used to be like the biggest metallica fan back in the day but I just cant bring myself to listen through this...
Are they trying to see how much shit their fanbase will actually take before they just go "No thanks, Fuck you." Or have they really just gone mad?....
I dont get it.... Really, really dont get it...


----------



## Into Obsidian (Oct 20, 2011)

Why are we still discussing this atrocious slab of crap?


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 20, 2011)

Into Obsidian said:


> Why are we still discussing this incredibly entertaining piece of turd?



Fixed


----------



## fps (Oct 20, 2011)

Listening to the first track now. Bizarre. Terrible mistake to have ANY hetfield vocals on this thing IMO, because that stops it being a Lou Reed disc with Metallica as his band. And as a genuine collaboration it's too awful. Maybe.


----------



## fps (Oct 20, 2011)

Some of this is pretty effective, I dig it. Not a metal album, and often hilarious, but entertaining, yeah give it a chance, it's weird, but that's not a reason to hate it.


----------



## fps (Oct 20, 2011)

No wait. This is worse than St Anger. Over and out.


----------



## Kabstract (Oct 20, 2011)

I can enjoy St. Anger, and I do like some of the less mentioned songs on ReLoad, but this is so bland.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 20, 2011)

My god. 





Let's all pretend this never existed, okay?



> You dont actually care
> Love for you is no beginning
> Youre not really there
> Hallucination


Those lyrics might be a little better if they were, you know, sung. But that appears to be a foreign concept on this album.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm about to listen to the stream. If I'm not heard from by sunrise, it's been real.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> I'm about to listen to the stream. If I'm not heard from by sunrise, it's been real.



NO DON'T IT'S NOT WORTH IT.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 21, 2011)

St. Anger is better than this. I really don't think I can say anything else, really.


----------



## mithologian (Oct 21, 2011)

I find this album pretty hilarious. Maybe Im in denial that Metallica could come to do something of such an atrocious caliber, but for now, I will laugh it off.


----------



## DLG (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm not hearing any standout singles on this one.


----------



## Goro923 (Oct 21, 2011)

I seriously sat there for 10 minutes mentally going through all the things that could have happened to Metallica's collective brain in order for them to release this undescribable piece of art right around the time I heard Lou Reed say "I would cut my legs and tits off when I think of Boris Karloff"

This is about 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000x worse than what I originally thought.

R.I.P. Metallica (for the second time) 2008 - 2011


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 21, 2011)

Ralyks said:


>


 

'd 

but hey!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 21, 2011)

EDIT: double post


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 21, 2011)

Curiosity got the better of me.

I listened to some of it.

It is, without question or shadow of doubt, the worst thing I have ever heard in my life. It's just depressing that Metallica could put their name to something like this... we thought they'd sunk low enough with St Anger, and we expected better things after Death Magnetic, but this is fucking appalling.

It's a fairly crap Metallica album with a pretentious, confused-sounding 69-year-old man mumbling atonally over the top. And the lyrics are classic Lou Reed - trying to be deep but just sounding like a load of utter bollocks that reminds of a stream-of-consciousness rant following a severe head injury. 

I hate this album with a fiery passion and wish it would go and die quietly under a rock somewhere. 

Sadly, though, it won't, and we're still left with another load of shit from Lou Reed and a crap Metallica album to ruin their reputation still further. Metallica have fucked themselves up beyond belief.

In the mid-80s they were hands-down the best metal band in the world. Now they're just a washed-up bunch of men pushing 50 years old, all of them millionaires with no real financial need to carry on making music. They don't make relevant music any more. The fire, the anger and urgency has gone from it all. It's a bunch of rich old men dicking about.

RIP Metallica.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Oct 21, 2011)

I'd like to give my two cents on this album...

I'm not a huge die hard Mettallica fan who is all like " Metallica rulez but they sucked after the black album" kinda of guy.
I am more of a " I enjoyed all their albums i owned, great band" kinda guy.
I enjoyed all their albums except that shit they released after the black album, I really liked death magnetic though. 
It was a awesome album, one of their best. ( in my opinion)

Saying that I gave the lou reed album a very open mind, I knew it wasn't going to be heavy. 
I listened to the streaming available online and from what i've heard it sounded shitty and mediocre. 
To be fair lou reed singing over some thrash parts sounded good, but other than that it was just very very " sub-par".
Honestly I've enjoyed 3oh3! and lady gaga's music more than I enjoyed this.
Korn's new album from what they have released from it so far is wayyyy better than Metallica's new album.
atleast korn is doing something new and different that sounds sick, even though dub isn't my favorite thing in the world. ( I hate dub lol) 
Its just Metallica really needs to get back to their roots, or just do something not so lame...


----------



## Gabe_LTD (Oct 21, 2011)

Kabstract said:


> I can enjoy St. Anger, and I do like some of the less mentioned songs on ReLoad, but this is so bland.



YES At least St. anger was heavy, a least I can classify it as metal!
Reload yes it was bland but their was some good or decent songs you can listen to on those albums. 
Like shit I loved Death magnetic personally one of my favorite albums cause it showed musical progression but still staying true to their roots, Metallica's new album is just soo Average!
like lou reed fans don't like it, Metallica fans don't like it...SO who are they trying to appeal to??
its not like kids these days listen to ,or know who the fuck lou reed is. ( trust me , a douche bag teen  lol mild humor here) 
atleast korn's new album has appeal, at least its something I haven't heard korn do. At least Korn's new shit is heavy and not going to make me barf. 

honestly this album is shit, I gave this album such a open mind , I gave it a chance.
I tried to I really did!
but its just that bad...!


----------



## CSF_85 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gabe_ESP said:


> I'd like to give my two cents on this album...
> 
> *I'm not a huge die hard Mettallica fan who is all like " Metallica rulez but they sucked after the black album" kinda of guy.*
> I am more of a " I enjoyed all their albums i owned, great band" kinda guy.
> *I enjoyed all their albums except that shit they released after the black album*


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Oct 21, 2011)

What the effin' fuck was that...


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 21, 2011)

it's uncanny how similar it is to the real thing!


----------



## Sikthness (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow I can't believe no one is getting into this. Its about time someone made some interesting music. I gotta hand it to Metallica, they really were thinkin outside the box on this one, and it paid off in a big way. This right here is why they are the biggest, bestest metal band of all time. From a technical standpoint this CD is pretty impressive, most notably the always stellar drumwork of Lars. You morons just don't get it. I know everyone has their opinion, but this is a work of art. Not quite my AOTY, but easily in the top 5.


----------



## vanhendrix (Oct 21, 2011)

This might be the worst music ever recorded by human beings. This sounds like an abortion in slow motion.

This negates puppets. Four thumbs down.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Oct 22, 2011)

"Wiggle my ass like a prostitute dog, coagulating heart."

What the fuck.....

That's all.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 22, 2011)

Lou Reed &#038; Metallica &#8211; Trainwreck - Heavy Blog Is Heavy Basically what everyone else said, built into a review. I tried to make it amusing since the album wasn't.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Oct 22, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Lou Reed &#038; Metallica  Trainwreck - Heavy Blog Is Heavy Basically what everyone else said, built into a review. I tried to make it amusing since the album wasn't.



that was Hilarious.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 22, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Lou Reed &#038; Metallica  Trainwreck - Heavy Blog Is Heavy Basically what everyone else said, built into a review. I tried to make it amusing since the album wasn't.


That was awesome. Also you drink too much coffee.


----------



## Icecold (Oct 22, 2011)

Metallica: Innovators of the Comedy Album. 

They dominated Thrash, Arena Rock, Trash Can Rock, and now this. Is there anything they cant pioneer?


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 23, 2011)

ilyti said:


> That was awesome. Also you drink too much coffee.



I needed it to get through that... thing


----------



## CapenCyber (Oct 24, 2011)

A friend knocked this out over a lunch break:


----------



## linchpin (Oct 24, 2011)

It's certainly different and very bizarre but it's far from unlistenable and it's not a Metallica album anyway, as long as you look at it that way then its just a project... i can listen to this with an open mind.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2011)

I love the arguments for this album by some people. 'You ignorant fucks just don't understand, close-minded idiots etc'.  I'm open minded, but I think this is awful and poorly executed.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 24, 2011)

linchpin said:


> It's certainly different and very bizarre but it's far from unlistenable and it's not a Metallica album anyway, as long as you look at it that way then its just a project... i can listen to this with an open mind.



And if you keep your mind too open to this, you won't really have a mind left because this is the mental equivalent of bleach.

Seriously, this is just bad. Lou Reed's vocals are terrible. I could understand if Hetfield sang over these songs but Lou is absolute misery.


----------



## FatKol (Oct 24, 2011)

So I read all 7 pages. Hilarious!  
First of all, I'm open-minded, I listen to every musicstyle/ I've listened to several songs of lulu now and I like nearly all material of Metallica, but seriously.... what is that? 
What did they thought in the studio? I mean, the whole crew sat there and listened to the album... and then? Did they say or think: "wooow, what we've created here is a milestone in music-history!" 
I can't understand them. That's by far the worst professional recorded music I've ever heard. 



NaYoN said:


> Lou Reed &#038; Metallica &#8211; Trainwreck - Heavy Blog Is Heavy Basically what everyone else said, built into a review. I tried to make it amusing since the album wasn't.



Best review of an album, I've ever read! Awesome.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 24, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Lou Reed &#038; Metallica  Trainwreck - Heavy Blog Is Heavy Basically what everyone else said, built into a review. I tried to make it amusing since the album wasn't.



That's one big troll face...


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 24, 2011)

I actively despise this album.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 25, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Lou Reed &#038; Metallica  Trainwreck - Heavy Blog Is Heavy Basically what everyone else said, built into a review. I tried to make it amusing since the album wasn't.



Best review i've ever read!!! 

"This was probably the worst thing Ive heard all year, and that includes *Design The Skyline*."


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 25, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I love the arguments for this album by some people. 'You ignorant fucks just don't understand, close-minded idiots etc'.  I'm open minded, but I think this is awful and poorly executed.





Any time alleged listener ignorance is used as an affirmative defense, it's a lost cause. 

And seriously, if _this_ is what constitutes "eclectic" (and therefore can only be appreciated by those of developed tastes) for someone, perhaps it is they who need to get out a little bit more.


----------



## Vyn (Oct 25, 2011)

I tried to keep an open mind. I really did try to think "This might actually be okay." Then I heard it and then the mental vomiting started. This is truly fucking awful.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 25, 2011)

Vyn said:


> I tried to keep an open mind. I really did try to think "This might actually be okay." Then I heard it and then the mental vomiting started. This is truly fucking awful.



Same thing, I was expecting it to not be Metallica. The problem is they took Lou Reed's shit and covered it with copies of Load and Re-Load. No matter how you look at it, though, it's still shit.


----------



## MJS (Oct 25, 2011)

Even deaf people would hate this.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 25, 2011)

MJS said:


> Even deaf people would hate this.



Probably because it would be the reason they went deaf in the first place.


----------



## Mwoit (Oct 25, 2011)

PUMPING BLOOD


----------



## Xarn (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, when I first heard The View I nearly pissed myself laughing at how terrible it was. Listened to some of the samples and musically some of the stuff was atleast what I would've imagined it to be, if you want to make some epic poetic/opera type of stuff you really need more than a simple drumbeat and distorted guitars. Seems like it will feature more from the samples I heard but the end product is pretty terrible, main problem being the spoken vocals that just sound retarded, as well as Lou and Metallica obviously not being technical or skilled musicians enough to really pull something like this off, when you have an almost unlimited resources and can get any musicians they want it's just absolutely unacceptable for something like this to even come out from huge artists like this. Problem is both are too stubborn and want to do everything on their own, the end result shows they just can't pull it off.


----------



## endo (Oct 26, 2011)

My temples hurt from listening to the full song of The View. When it comes to MY musical tastes, I actively despise Metallica. I respect them as accomplished musicians, but their music puts me to sleep.

I can't believe I actually listened to the whole song all the way through. I truly believe every musician has some kind of nonsense riff that they need to play and record just to get it out of their system so they can get back to good sounds...this must be an album to get all of the SHIT out of JH's head. So, baring that logic in mind, perhaps the next metallica album will be worth something, cause this shit is busted like Michael Jackson's face.


----------



## mgh (Oct 26, 2011)

Metal Hammer Metallica / Lou Reed - 'Lulu' Review: Dom's Iron Sandwich Music Video on MUZU.TV (United Kingdom)


----------



## Ninetyfour (Nov 8, 2011)

Lulu are on Later Live... With Jools Holland tonight at 10 for any Brits that care about this in the slightest.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Nov 8, 2011)

You know what, I like it. Its different, that doesn't have to be a bad thing. Its just a collaboration project. I don't see what everyone's fisting their ass about.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 8, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> You know what, I like it. Its different, that doesn't have to be a bad thing. Its just a collaboration project. I don't see what everyone's fisting their ass about.



Well to me....

It's different, and in this case, it's a very bad thing.













Very Bad.


----------



## Adari (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolutely hilarious


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 9, 2011)

That first track might have been almost passable if the confused old acid-head had shut the fuck up.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 9, 2011)

hmmmm, I think that some of the songs _could_ have passed as solid hardrock tracks, but everything is spoiled, in my ears, by Lou Reed mumbling weird lyrics! xS

it's just... bad! :/


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 9, 2011)

Watched the Jool's Holland performance last night on BBC2.... Just when you think surely the reviews aren't that true can't be THAT bad....... What a load of sh1t. And Lou Reed needs to bare the full brunt for the blame, what the fcuk was all his ranting mumbling bollocks??! The music was Ok but hardly vintage Metallica....


----------



## fps (Nov 9, 2011)

Louis Cypher said:


> Watched the Jool's Holland performance last night on BBC2.... Just when you think surely the reviews aren't that true can't be THAT bad....... What a load of sh1t. And Lou Reed needs to bare the full brunt for the blame, what the fcuk was all his ranting mumbling bollocks??! The music was Ok but hardly vintage Metallica....



The music really wasn't ok.... first song was two chords the whole way through....


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 9, 2011)

Life is too short for me to watch either of those videos the whole way through. 

Awful. Just awful.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Nov 9, 2011)

I think its alright, its amusing as fuck that's for sure.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 9, 2011)

fps said:


> The music really wasn't ok.... first song was two chords the whole way through....



regardless whether it was two chords of 50, that was the most positive thing I could muster about it. 

This is the best opinion so far on the release and questioning what in the fucking 
name of the lord almighty the once great and certainly the biggest (selling anyway) METAL band is doing with itself....

Metal Hammer » Blog Archive » Loutallica: Dom Lawson Reviews &#8216;Lulu&#8217;


----------



## -42- (Nov 9, 2011)

It seems like every time Metallica does something stupid and/or offensively bad people react with shock and awe as if they were somehow expecting some stroke of artistic genius to resurrect the 80s thrash giants. I think it's pretty clear that Metallica just doesn't give a shit anymore, and we probably shouldn't either.


----------



## Kamin (Nov 10, 2011)

Lou Reed seemed in tune for the first 15 seconds of that Iced Honey one. It was listenable. Then I heard Hetfield repeat the "iced honey" line and I had to stop it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 10, 2011)

-42- said:


> It seems like every time Metallica does something stupid and/or offensively bad people react with shock and awe as if they were somehow expecting some stroke of artistic genius to resurrect the 80s thrash giants. I think it's pretty clear that Metallica just doesn't give a shit anymore, and we probably shouldn't either.



Thats actually the point that Dom in his Metal Hammer review video says. Been 20+ yrs really since they released a barn storming album, Death Magnetic was alright think it got better press than it really deserved because it was average comapred to the pants that was Load and Reload. 

Imo now I think it may be best Metallica just do what other HUGE Bands do like the Stones, Eagles, Van Halen even, just tour and leave it at that. Because much as I think there not been a great album since the Black Album, every time I seen em live they are fucking INCREDIBLE


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 28, 2011)

another awesome reddit find


----------



## SevenatoR (Nov 28, 2011)

The Thing That Should Not Be....


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> another awesome reddit find



 That's at a JB Hifi store.


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 28, 2011)

And this proves why you don't take dudes who used to be awesome, a band that used to be awesome, and a 12-tone opera and throw them in a big shit-blender called a recording studio.

May Cliff have mercy on all of your souls...


----------



## Blood Ghost (Nov 28, 2011)

Adari said:


> Absolutely hilarious




Mohawkfield. Hohoho.


----------



## Thor_ (Nov 29, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> You know what, I like it. Its different, that doesn't have to be a bad thing. Its just a collaboration project. I don't see what everyone's fisting their ass about.



Don't you know it's cool to look for a common identity with forum users by jumping on a hate bandwagon that's been going since the early 1990s?


----------



## 3salvation (Jan 21, 2012)

Surprisingly good album. I don't mean anything near the first four tho' with Hetfield singing it could have maybe challenged 'Ride the Lightning'. 
Reed sounds sometimes like a lost pensioner in a post office and his 'prickless, spermless, titless' poetry hits void in my brain. Nonetheless it does work in 3-4 tracks.
In terms of instrument's sound/production it is their best sounding LP since '...And Justice..." and yes, I did listen to 'Black Album' which is not raw enough by their own standards to put it simply (I am aware that some of you 'thrilled' by sheer power of guitar solo in Enter Sandman when it topped the charts. play this instrument till today).
Some riffs from Lulu would shine on most of their albums (apart from '...And Justice...' which is a perfect record). They also can make 19 minute track which is actually good. Can only think of one band that is capable of that - Neurosis.
So to sum it up - as Lou, I don't care about anyone else's opinion. Boyz still can do it and it's a good thing.


----------



## Jarabowa (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't even know what to do with this, it's like some terrible Tim and Eric sketch.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 22, 2012)

"I AM THE TABLE"
"Dry and spermless like a girl"


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 22, 2012)

For the love of God WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just because it can be done dosn`t mean you should....
I`m sure they can crossbreed a platipuss with a lion but WHY?


----------

